# Slideout Adjustment



## AK or Bust (Nov 22, 2010)

We've put over 7,500 miles on our 2006 Outback 28FRLS fifth wheel in one month on our trip to Alaska from Florida (taking the scenic route through California). Needless to say there have been numerous repairs I've had to do along the way. Many more than I expected. Some of the roads gave our old Outback quite a beating.

So now the one slideout we have is starting to hang up right at the end when bringing it in. The top of the slide has to be pushed manually for the last couple inches with me pressing a brush against it. It's starting to get worse and so I started looking at the different adjustment points. The horizontal slide adjusters probably don't need adjusting but I was wondering if I should experiment with the vertical adjusters. Before I start cranking wrenches I thought I'd ask if anyone here has had this problem and adjusted the vertical adjusters. Not sure which direction to adjust them. Lippert had a video on Youtube but it quits when he starts talking about the vertical adjustments. And I have kept the gear lubricated with slideout lubricant.

Funny thing is the entire trip we have not seen a single Outback Fifth wheel. Outback trailers but no fifth wheels !


----------



## AK or Bust (Nov 22, 2010)

robertized said:


> See if this is any help. Good Luck.
> http://www.lci1.com/...lideout-web.pdf


Thanks Robertized,
I did find that document while researching this but in the troubleshooting it didn't mention this particular issue. I may just have to experiment with the horizontal and vertical adjustors and document what I'm doing so I can restore them if the adjustments screw something else up.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

AK or Bust said:


> I may just have to experiment with the horizontal and vertical adjustors and document what I'm doing so I can restore them if the adjustments screw something else up.


Or so you can give everyone here a guide on how to fix the issue you found.


----------



## AK or Bust (Nov 22, 2010)

CamperAndy said:


> Or so you can give everyone here a guide on how to fix the issue you found.


More like ....
_"Day 78, still unable to close the slide due to the adjustments I made. The new grinding noises seem to be getting louder ... Still can't decipher original notes on adjustments I made ..._ "


----------



## AK or Bust (Nov 22, 2010)

Well after many careful adjustments of the vertical and horizontal slide adjustors the problem just kept getting worse. Until it came to the point where a terrible grinding developed and the bottom slide pad (on the carpet) was ripped out one day while bringing it in. My worst nightmare being in the Yukon Territories.

However the good news is we found the best RV repair place on the planet (Philmar RV Repair in Whitehorse, YT) and they discovered the floor of the slide had separated from the walls and that's what caused the grinding and it not coming in correctly. These technicians really knew their stuff and did a beautiful repair to the 5'er and even let us camp out in their lot for the night. The best part is they only charged us $187.00. So no more having to worry if the slide will come back in on this trip since we still have about 5,000 miles to go.

Just wanted to check in and put this out there in case anyone else has this issue.


----------



## Tourdfox (Oct 4, 2012)

Happy days.Up north in Whitehorse RV techs i'm sure have seen it all.The Alaska highway is rough.I grew up on the beginning stretches of that highway.Mile 49.When alot of portions were still gravel.Sound like an awesome trip to be on.


----------

